# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Diy turbina para eheim 1260

## Nuno Pereira

Ola Pessoal!

Ha muito que não vinha para estes lados mas o bichinho não permitiu mais tempo.

Tenho um problema que gostava da vossa ajuda.

Tenho um escumador AQUAMEDIC TURBOFLOTOR 1000, e tenho uma EHEIM 1260 para o alimentar. Alguem sabe como adpatar a turbina para needle ?

Abraços

----------


## Luis Domingos

boas nuno podes mandar foto do escumador. o que eu entendi é que queres saber que bomba podes adaptares no escumador é isso ??

----------

